# Christmas 2008 custom exchange



## sethndaddy

Everyone's invited, all modeling skill levels.

This is when all of us who love painting, remodeling, chopping, hacking, decaling and resin pouring cars, to share with everyone else.

Very basic rules,

1.) pm me for my address (note:it's different from last year).

2.)cars are to be ho scale.

3.)cars need to have a running chassis (not a speed demon, but complete and can make a lap around the track).

4.)body must be unique, anything from painted/decaled, to custom resin.
Just so its not something that can be bought in the store.

5.)send 5.50 for return priority shipping.

6.) PLEASE, when you send your car add your hobbytalk name in the box, it will make things much easier for me.

this is not a rule, generally (but I can't always) If you send a tjet, I try to make sure you get a tjet, tyco fer tyco, resin molded for resin molded. 

deadline for me to receive cars december 7th.


----------



## coach61

I'm in!

Coach!


----------



## videojimmy

I'm in


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm in..just not 100% sure of what I'm doing yet


----------



## ScottD961

I'm in too , great idea !


----------



## roadrner

I'll play! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall

ja voll


----------



## tjd241

Ich bin ein Christmas Trader. :hat: nd


----------



## JordanZ870

Meow....urrmmm...I mean Me TOO!:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Dec. 7th ....O.K.*

Hope someone likes Chevy's? 

I'm in...or Fords or Mopars or VWs....not sure yet?

Bob...thanks Ed...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'll check with the boys and see what's out back, of the shop...RM


----------



## 1scalevolvo

I'm In ! Just email your new address !!

Neal :dude:


----------



## roadrner

Gonna put my tree up early!  rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Would the 'Ballistic Bentley' be OK? -- It is a Matchbox diecast that's been 'gut & cut' to ride on an HP7 chassis.


----------



## sethndaddy

I have done my share of diecast conversions and they are time consuming builds. I think we had one diecast last year.
how about a private vote. everyone who would like to vote ya or na shoot me an email. no names revealed, just the outcome.


----------



## coach61

I'll vote right here and now...Whatever you want to send in is good..its all in good fun.. Ed has a good handle on things so I trust everyone will be happy...Bently is cool....


Dave


----------



## 1976Cordoba

sethndaddy said:


> I have done my share of diecast conversions and they are time consuming builds. I think we had one diecast last year.
> how about a private vote. everyone who would like to vote ya or na shoot me an email. no names revealed, just the outcome.


For the record, I don't _NEED_ to get a diecast back in return. Anything back would be cool by me -- the customs around here rock.


----------



## roadrner

Ed,
Heads up, box went out today. 
Dave


----------



## WesJY

Ed - count me in. 

Wes


----------



## videojimmy

I agree with coach.... whatever... a custom is a custom is a custom


----------



## ampracing99

if i can get something together in time i will defnitly get involved, i would like to send you a custom car, i am very good at detailing and painting.:thumbsup:

this would be fun, and i agree a custom is a custom, its all about fun. please send me your address incase i can get one sent to you, thanks, shon

[email protected] (in subeject field type in christmas exchange, thanks):thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

voting is so close that I'm gonna say YES. (3 no's too 2 yes)


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Absentee ballot...*

I'm going to even up the vote with a yes but suggest if possible to swap diecast for diecast. Most of you have your tracks set up in the basement, or a spare room with normal windows. This is cool, and the basement would be my preference too if the house I'm in allowed. There is an overwhelming urge for the three kids I have here to try out every car that enters the house. You may have noticed in my videos that one of the walls behind my table is mostly glass block. And with my track layout, there is no safe direction of travel without putting the glass at risk. I think diecast is cool...if you have a safe place to run them, but these "blocks" are near impossible to replace!!!

NutherJoe


----------



## Bill Hall

No preference Santa.

Let's not complicate yer sleigh ride. Is it a little HO sized car with an electric motor that runs on a slotted track? Close enough!

Stuff it in their stocking and ride on Daddy-O!


----------



## win43

I'm in. Guess i'm gonna have to finally finish something.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Sounds good! I like Tycos.

Rich


----------



## WesJY

NTxSlotCars said:


> Sounds good! I like Tycos.
> 
> Rich


looks like we are only ones that likes tycos?

Wes


----------



## roadrner

Rich and Wes,
Well maybe if you two are good boys, Santa Ed will send you a TYCO. I know of at least one that was sent in.  Dave


----------



## sethndaddy

there where a few tycos last year


----------



## Omega

This sounds like fun, I'm in.

Dave


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

as for resins, do people perfer to paint your own, or have them painted????


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

slotcarman12078 said:


> You may have noticed in my videos that one of the walls behind my table is mostly glass block. And with my track layout, there is no safe direction of travel without putting the glass at risk. I think diecast is cool...if you have a safe place to run them, but these "blocks" are near impossible to replace!!!
> 
> NutherJoe


Glass bocks will take some punishment, being a bricklayer ive layer quite a few an dropped a few :O they can an will take a beating


----------



## hojohn

im in please send me your addy and i will try to get one ready thanks


----------



## win43

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> as for resins, do people perfer to paint your own, or have them painted????


I think painted is the norm for the Xmas exchange. But you can always check with Ed


----------



## videojimmy

Which one of you guys is going to get this car?

Ed... sent it out to you today


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

so would this be of interest by one of you exchange participants???, A Saleen with color change purple to blue dusted with holographix paint????( pics DO NOT do this paint justice) Just came out of the paintshop still have to detail it with window paint an all that jazz. Will be on a tyco wide pan that ill rebuild to make a rocket(trued com, tweeked shoes...)


----------



## sethndaddy

Guys, you don't need to ask approval and post pics. work your cars up and send em. I'll do a "group shot" of all the cars right before mailing, so theres some suprise in it.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Christmas Exchange*

Sorry Ed, I was just trying out my camera. Sony fixed it for free, after 5 years, except for the S&H...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

OOOhhh...the mystery machine!!! Can't wait for the unveiling!!


----------



## tjd241

*Break out the Singer....*

Cars can be plastic, metal..... and now fabric?? :jest: nd


----------



## bobhch

tjd241 said:


> Cars can be plastic, metal..... and now fabric?? :jest: nd


hahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahaah:lol:


----------



## fastlap

*cool!*

Hi boys,

Been doin' other things this past summer and haven't been around much. I'm in!!!!:thumbsup:
It was a blast last year. I'll do something fresh out of the FastBodies garage. Hope to have it to you by the deadline Ed. PM me your address please.

Gar


----------



## SplitPoster

_Cars can be plastic, metal..... and now fabric?? nd_

Fabric? That's one of those new green, biodegradable cars. Leave it parked in the yard too long and you'll rake it up with the rest of the leaves. Or it would make a really nice poncho - a real Mexican poncho, not a Sears poncho.

Ok now, for real, looks like the bar has been reset. Is everyone going to start posting their custom car covers?


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

sending mine off today or tomorrow


----------



## roadrner

Ed,
How about posting a teaser pic of what you have rec'd to date? :devil: rr


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

mine is off, be looking for it in the mail


----------



## roadrner

Hilltop,
You are so sneaky. Hope SantaEd sends it to me.  rr


----------



## sethndaddy

roadrner said:


> Ed,
> How about posting a teaser pic of what you have rec'd to date? :devil: rr


Only one or 2 cars haven't been seen yet. Nice stuff as always. And I will post a pic of everyones together when I receive them.

December 7th.......(I gotta get working myself, I know the car, just need to start detailing it up)


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Ed --

I mailed mine yesterday -- along with the AW tires you were interested in.

Thanks.


----------



## Omega

Mine is going in the mail Saturday.

Dave


----------



## coach61

mine got its first shot of paint yesterday...lol.. so I work hard, and a lot...what? no you shut up...lol...


Dave


----------



## bobhch

I will mail mine out very soon! Bob


----------



## slotcarman12078

Mine is making progress..slowly..ya can't rush perfection!!:thumbsup: or me either!:tongue:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Here's what I got so far..*

Just to give everyone an update on my Xmas exchange, here's a couple pictures... The first one is the basic decal arrangement i'm shooting for. More or less...











Here is where it stands so far.. The paint needs to finish drying before I do the electronics... I don't want to rush it...












it's getting there...


utherJoe


----------



## coach61

slotcarman12078 said:


> Just to give everyone an update on my Xmas exchange, here's a couple pictures... The first one is the basic decal arrangement i'm shooting for. More or less...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is where it stands so far.. The paint needs to finish drying before I do the electronics... I don't want to rush it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's getting there...
> 
> 
> utherJoe


Looking sweet Joe! I blew that art work up framed it and gave it to Carol 9 my daughter...took her all of 4 minutes to have it hanging on her wall.. 9 shes a scobby nut).. will be interested to seeing her all done up...

Dave


----------



## Crimnick

Not too late to get in I hope...


----------



## Omega

Ed,

Mine went out today by priority mail.

Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Decal dilemma*

I am having a horrible time getting decals to print up clear. The masters in paint don't look half as bad as what is coming out of my printer. I have one sheet of decal paper left and don't want to waste it on another screw up.  I have already wasted 2!! I found a link in diecast for a download for a type of photoshop before and tried it, but it froze up my puter. I reloaded it and it's working, but it's like 100X more complex than windows paint. If anyone out there has used "gimp" to make decals please PM me!! I haven't been able to do anything with it other than pull up a picture. Beyond that, I'm a total moron!!!  Time is ticking and the exchange deadline is swiftly approaching. I really don't want this to go out with cruddy, blurry decals. I have found some decals on line and am trying again. They are too big for my project, but I'm doing what I can to make them right.

UtherJoe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Try this image, may be clearer.


----------



## ScottD961

Hey Slotcarman , you did a really nice job on that !


----------



## coach61

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Try this image, may be clearer.


weres the front window view? lol.. i need the gang for mine ...


Dave to lazy to find it myself...


----------



## slotcarman12078

*The mystery solved!!*

Thank you Randy for the picture!! I had one but it was on an angle and hard to work with!! :freak: Decals are drying and way clearer than they were!! That's if they don't bleed too much while drying!!  My kid has a mystery machine alarm with the gang inside, and I'm tossed between putting them inside or just painting the windows black. Tearing the alarm clock apart really isn't an option, so if you want coach, I'll try to snap some pictures of the front and sides and see if it's feasible. Thanks Scott!! It's nowhere near the correct standard myst mach color, but it's the closest I could find at the time. I missed another van auction tonight cause I was so involved with this goofy project!!! Hope one of you guys was the lucky one. Hopefully someone comes up with a decent casting of these vans!! Income tax return time is still a ways off.. 

UtherJoe


----------



## ScottD961

I Dunno uther joe, color looks pretty good to me ! as does the rest of the project. Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## coach61

slotcarman12078 said:


> Thank you Randy for the picture!! I had one but it was on an angle and hard to work with!! :freak: Decals are drying and way clearer than they were!! That's if they don't bleed too much while drying!!  My kid has a mystery machine alarm with the gang inside, and I'm tossed between putting them inside or just painting the windows black. Tearing the alarm clock apart really isn't an option, so if you want coach, I'll try to snap some pictures of the front and sides and see if it's feasible. Thanks Scott!! It's nowhere near the correct standard myst mach color, but it's the closest I could find at the time. I missed another van auction tonight cause I was so involved with this goofy project!!! Hope one of you guys was the lucky one. Hopefully someone comes up with a decent casting of these vans!! Income tax return time is still a ways off..
> 
> UtherJoe




Doh i never thought of taking pics of the alarm clock.. Carol has one..I will give it a whirl...

Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078

*The mystery is almost solved!!!*

My Christmas exchange is finally coming along!!! The decals are on and didn't come out too bad. The black did some crazing, but it looks cool that way. A couple of dunks in the Future tub, and I can start on the electronics.. Here's a teaser picture.. There's more in the LED 101 thread if ya want more!!











UtherJoe


----------



## WesJY

Sweet!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## ScottD961

Relax Slotcarman that van is great ! The decals make it look like it was a custom paint job . Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## slotcarman12078

*It's a running machine!!!*

There's pictures in the LED 101 thread of the "almost finished" Wicked Scooby Machine!! After all the decal problems, the tail lights are pulling the same stunt the nova did..Dim at low speed. I even went as low as a 150 ohm resistor for the tail lights..I don't get it.. It should be like 480 ohm.. I musta messed something up when trimming them. Take a peek at it and let me know!!

UtherJoe


----------



## ScottD961

{WSV} Looks Fangtastic Slotcarman ! Do the headlights really light up green? Cool ! I went and checked it out like you said , nice job Joe. 
( Wicked Scooby Van )


----------



## bobhch

UtherJoe,

That Mystery Machine looks possessed (like you said) with those green & purple lights. 

This reminds me of the UFO episode were Shaggy and Scooby fall in love with Aliens that look like a normal hot Babe and girly doggy...that is until they reveal their true looks...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

Having a couple of young kids has let me see some of the Newer Scooby Doo movies & they just make me laugh. They are different to say the least. I think Fred kisses Daffany in this episode and a lot of love songs are put in...hahahahahahaha 

Bob...love the front spare...zilla


----------



## hojohn

mines on the way please pm me after you get it thanks


----------



## pshoe64

*Sorry I didn't see this earlier*

Here's decal set I drew up. It fits the Tyco Dodge vans, did one for my daughter, the Scooby-nut.

-Paul


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Very nice decal work!!*

I got them saved for the next time!! I never realized the tyco van looked so good!!! Whenever I think slot car vans, for some reason my mind always goes straight to them silly 4 gear long wheel base Auroras. That body style Dodge is one of my favorites! Thanks for the pictures!! 

UtherJoe


----------



## roadrner

UJ,
great job! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## sethndaddy

A couple more cars came in the ole mailbox yesterday. Lots of nice work guys, I can't wait to reveal some photos, but I'll wait till the deadline.


----------



## bobhch

pshoe64 said:


> Here's decal set I drew up. It fits the Tyco Dodge vans, did one for my daughter, the Scooby-nut.
> 
> -Paul


Kewl little Scooby licence plate!

BB


----------



## sethndaddy

EXTRA EXTRA, READ ALL ABOUT IT...........Tom Stumpf will be adding a free body in everyones package this year. 
Just picked them up at the NJ slotcar show. 
Everyone thank Tom, and stop teasing him for being old.


----------



## ScottD961

LOL I didn't know Tom was Old!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Awesome!! Thanks, Tom!!*

I needed some good news today!! I've redid the taillights on the mystery machine 3 times now. I probably got a bad batch of purple LEDs. I do have one functioning at this time and should have both done tomorrow. I will need to test the van for a few hours to make sure it works all right, and God willing will have it in the mail Wednesday. If I can't get them working correctly, I'll need to put red ones in. At least I know they will last longer than 3 laps!!

UtherJoe


----------



## tjd241

*Thanks Tom !!*



sethndaddy said:


> Everyone thank Tom and stop teasing him for being old.


It's okay Tom... Nothing wrong with getting on in age. I hear there are plusses too!!... You get to eat dinner at 4 PM, nobody expects you to run ..anywhere, no matter who walks in the room you don't have to bother to hold your stomach in anymore, and there's finally nothing left to learn the hard way!!! :lol: nd


----------



## sethndaddy

tjd241 said:


> It's okay Tom... Nothing wrong with getting on in age. I hear there are plusses too!!... You get to eat dinner at 4 PM, nobody expects you to run ..anywhere, no matter who walks in the room you don't have to bother to hold your stomach in anymore, and there's finally nothing left to learn the hard way!!! :lol: nd


And don't forget the awesome 5-6am McDonalds deals you'll get.


----------



## roadrner

Great! Thanks Tom. 

As far as getting old, what are you gonna do about it? It's gonna happen regardless, sit back and enjoy the ride and pray for good health and plenty of slots to play with.  rr


----------



## coach61

I pretend to be older to get the senior discount.. lol...thanks Tom your the best! well next to my loving wife who is reading over my shoulder....


Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

coach61 said:


> I pretend to be older to get the senior discount.. lol...thanks Tom your the best! well next to my loving wife who is reading over my shoulder....
> 
> 
> Dave


"I pretend to be older" Now that's funny 
Somebody help me stop laughing, please!!! 
Thanks Tom, my buddy!!! RM


----------



## sethndaddy

All kidding and joking aside, Tom really is a great guy, and didn't hesitate when I asked about the Xmas bonus, He just handed me a sweet box of cars to spread out. any that are left over will be going to Coach for the next HOHT auction.


----------



## win43

THANKS Tom for the Xmas gift. As for getting old, it really does have it's perks.:thumbsup: You can nap anytime you want in your favorite chair (know this from experience) and you get to cranky and cantankerous whenever you want and people just think it's 'cause of your age.:freak:

And ED, Thanks to you for doing the exchange again.


----------



## fastlap

*aarruuugghhhhh!*

 With work lately, I haven't had time to sneeze, let alone model. I will be picking something off the shelf out of my private collection. It will be a FastBodies resin custom though. Just have to decide which one.


----------



## joegri

hey all just came across this thread but heard talk of secret santa on the wed/ fri chat .'Im in.mounted fender /made tires today.hopin to beat the 7th deadline.this is the most excitin thing for me in a while.if i got coal from any of these people it would be cool . is there an other charity event in the future?the way we opperate much leaway is needed just kinda slow anyway. happy thanxgivin all gonna eat now then da nap maybe some modelin too!!


----------



## tomhocars

Ed,Send your car back.I'm 56,still a year younger than my buddy Bob Beers.Ed eat a salad once in a while. Tom


----------



## slotcarman12078

Mystery machine is in the mail. Again, whoever gets this, let me know if there's ever any problem with the lights, and I'll do whatever it takes to get them right. They worked for an extended testing, but that doesn't mean much. 

UtherJoe


----------



## gear buster

*Don't count me out..*

Count me in there daddy-o..:thumbsup:
I know I am always a little late and a dollar short.
Had to get a lot of drag cars done and in the mail first. Now I'm ready to roll .
Garage had me tied down a good bite and thats why I haven't been on for awhile and postin. Need $$$$$ to buy more stuff..LOL
Will finish tonight and post a pic tommorrow before it goes in the mail box...

I beleive I have your new addy the seth..:woohoo:
I have a super cool one for this year...


----------



## sethndaddy

Awesome Steve, I was hoping I didn't have to call you and force you to join.


----------



## coach61

Mine should be out to-day Ed if not tomorrow AM. Thanks for doing it we all look forward to this time of year.. hehehe...


Dave


----------



## mking

*better late than never*

or maybe not.....

on its way today


----------



## fastlap

*OK to go!*

Mine went out yesterday. :thumbsup: Should be there by Monday at the latest. Out of my private collection......:hat:


----------



## mking

*ok admit it.....*

how many of you needed to re-open the package to add the $5.50 for shipping?

just me?


----------



## Bill Hall

Sadly.....every year Mike

....every darn year. I usually send Ed the money later with intrest.

LOL! Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## roadrner

I did last year. :freak: rr


----------



## fastlap

*yep!!*

I forgot last year and had to send postage later in an envelope. This year I was a good boy and included it. Also, rounded it up for good measure. Ed does a great job, so who was I to hold back an additional .50 cents.:freak:

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*I was a good boy, Santa Ed!!*

I was very good this year, and remembered to include return postage!!! Please let us know when our goodies arrive!! I'm always concerned about things travelling via our wonderful postal system! 

UtherJoe


----------



## gear buster

Package on the way to Santa Ed..Hope it gets there without going on a "EVIL" rampage..LOL


----------



## JordanZ870

Parcel away! ...and no, I didn't forget the extra postage.....well....I guess I owe Ed 50cents! OOPS!


----------



## gear buster

Got ya covered Joe old buddy. I included extra...
Tis the season...


----------



## JordanZ870

LoL Thanks, mate!:thumbsup:


----------



## coach61

Mine are out in the AM Ed, have to open the damm box now.. ^&(*%$$*&....


Dave


----------



## sethndaddy

slotcarman12078 said:


> I was very good this year, and remembered to include return postage!!! Please let us know when our goodies arrive!! I'm always concerned about things travelling via our wonderful postal system!
> 
> UtherJoe


Joe, your package arrived safe and sound, as did everyone so far. the only ones I'm waiting for are from coach, joez,bill,mking and steve-o. (i think thats it?)


----------



## bobhch

Mailed the Package and then the next day I remembered shipping so put the money in a envelope and mailed it out separately...man we are getting old.


----------



## JordanZ870

bobhch said:


> Mailed the Package and then the next day I remembered shipping so put the money in a envelope and mailed it out separately...man we are getting old.



No....YOU are getting old, Bob. I am just getting lazy. LOL!


----------



## Bill Hall

sethndaddy said:


> Joe, your package arrived safe and sound, as did everyone so far. the only ones I'm waiting for are from coach, joez,bill,mking and steve-o. (i think thats it?)


Whatever! You just want more time to play with everyone's cars! 

Great Xmas tradition Ed! ....and in the intrest of maintaining traditions, mine will be a be a bit late.


----------



## Crimnick

Bill Hall said:


> Great Xmas tradition Ed! ....and in the intrest of maintaining traditions, mine will be a be a bit late.


Shew...ok...so I'm not the only late one...will have it in the mail (priority) in the AM....(or as soon as I get an addy to send it to....PM sent)

The car....much like the check...is in the mail...:thumbsup:


----------



## fastlap

*got there*

My tracking # showed it arrived yesterday. Hope it finds a good home? I was one of the first I did on the resin comeback trail.


----------



## sethndaddy

fastlap said:


> My tracking # showed it arrived yesterday. Hope it finds a good home? I was one of the first I did on the resin comeback trail.


got it. nice work. I may start doing some pictures tonight, i'm all antsy, hehehe


----------



## roadrner

Ed,
Tonight???? What's wrong with right now? :devil:

Can't wait to see the lot. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## JordanZ870

Yeah, Ed...what O.F Dave said! We wanna see'm now! WOOT!


----------



## sethndaddy

I gotta take the pics first kids........now go leave santa some cookies and be good or i'll git der Belsnickel after you.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

what happened to the pics?????comeon santa we are like kids on xmass eve


----------



## JordanZ870

If I have to wait much longer, Ed, I'm gonna eat all the derned cookies myself, hey!

LOL...really....where are the pics?...Urmmm...PLEASE post the pics? :thumbsup:


----------



## gear buster

Heck with the cookies.. I will put out a HOOTERS girl if it makes the picture come faster...LMAO
The kids are getting restless .. 
Hilltop has Joez by the mullet, Bill is slingin slim at Roadrner,
bobhch is painting smiley faces on coach...LOL
Hurry up or it is going to be a disaster here...:freak:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

an the emotions are doing the YMCA,,,,,,,,,,







HURRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ed, Just send all the cars to me and I'll post a picture for you...RM


----------



## bobhch

*No pressure Ed...*

Ed,

Slot car pics...*Snap* *Snap* 

HTERS...did someone say HTERS....I love wings dipped in RANCH! 

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Bob...can almost see them now...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*Xmas Exchange Photo Watch Diary....*

Day 2 :

No sleep.

Watching horizon for movement in shifts.

Supplies low.

Wings and cookies... now long gone.

Talk of cannibalism.... Bob drew the short straw.

Will try to exist on coffee and cigarettes from here on.

Remaining hopeful for pics at some point today.

Tell our families we love them.

nd


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

tjd241 said:


> Day 2 :
> 
> No sleep.
> 
> Watching horizon for movement in shifts.
> 
> Supplies low.
> 
> Wings and cookies... now long gone.
> 
> Talk of cannibalism.... Bob drew the short straw.
> 
> Will try to exist on coffee and cigarettes from here on.
> 
> Remaining hopeful for pics at some point today.
> 
> Tell our families we love them.
> 
> nd


LMAO!!!


----------



## roadrner

Still laughing ND! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Maybe today will be the day Ed will regail us with a treasure trove of pix. Fingers crossed. :devil: OFD


----------



## coach61

tjd241 said:


> Day 2 :
> 
> No sleep.
> 
> Watching horizon for movement in shifts.
> 
> Supplies low.
> 
> Wings and cookies... now long gone.
> 
> Talk of cannibalism.... Bob drew the short straw.
> 
> Will try to exist on coffee and cigarettes from here on.
> 
> Remaining hopeful for pics at some point today.
> 
> Tell our families we love them.
> 
> nd


That Sir is far far too funny.. do some more.. it helps the pain go away....


Coach!


----------



## fastlap

*!!!*

I'm waiting!!!


----------



## gear buster

LMAO.... This is a good way to start the day.
A good laugh and hitting the floor..lOL


----------



## fastlap

*!!!*

You won't like me when I'm mad.....


----------



## sethndaddy

ALRIGHT ALRIGHT WHINY HEINY'S, I PROMISE BY 5:00PM TODAY PICS WILL BE POSTED. please note the forever late Bill Halls creation probably won't make the photo shoot, mail comes early here and it should be here within the hour.


----------



## fastlap

*cool*

I've never been referred to as a "WHINY HEINY". This is so cool!!! :woohoo:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim




----------



## Bill Hall

Sorry guys, my apologies!

I had a little futuring incident and had to start over on the top coat. Please carry on. I'll be along directly.


----------



## sethndaddy

*pictures, hopefully they come out good*

Mike Kings car can be seen on another page in this post, for packaging/unpacking reasons, his car won't be in the group. also, any cars not received yet won't be here. first pic is all tjets, second pic is mixed tyco/other. AWESOME WORK GUYS


----------



## fastlap

*cool!*

SWEEEEET! :thumbsup:

yours truly,
Mr. Whiny Heiny


----------



## sethndaddy

*xmas chrome*

some nice xmas chromes I did last night, along with Seth's gift from Coach, the Santa car.


----------



## videojimmy

gee... I wonder who made the Hooters Stocker? 

t-hee


----------



## slotcarman12078

*So much for my guessing game..*

I got stuck after the fourth T-Jet... I see a signature Hilltop two tone suburban, Nuther's chap, the coach lowrider, my mystery machine , of course... after some insider trading, I would guess the willys pick up is from Win... Hmmm I'm lost now!!

Great batch of cars guys!! Everyone is a winner!!!!! AWESOME!!!

UtherJoe


----------



## sethndaddy

the yellow willys was mine
wes did the police charger
jerry (win) did the tjet charger


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I thought I sent the yellow one!!! RM


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

sweet looking customs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

They're all sweet!!! Now who's gonna get what???? Hmmmmmm.... We thought waiting for the pictures was bad.... Waiting to see which one we get is going to be the real killer!!! Good luck, Ed!!!!! 

UtherJoe


----------



## JordanZ870

sethndaddy said:


> the yellow willys was mine
> wes did the police charger
> jerry (win) did the tjet charger


joez did the lime p'up:wave:

Beautiful cars, guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Mine's a Tyco.


----------



## tjd241

*Another year has passed fellas.*

Great job one and all. Carry on Santa Ed... situation all clear. :thumbsup: nd


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

whoever gets mine, that is a stock arm with the com trued an is a preaty good naturaly ballanced one, Its just died yellow


----------



## hojohn

mines the black and blue pickup with trailer and stockcar


----------



## sethndaddy

Guys, I am going to start packing cars up and sending a few out, my work schedule has me working the next 10 days in a row, so I will try to make multiple trips to the post office. Not counting a few cars not here yet, there are 23 boxes to hit the mail.

Please don't tell anyone what you got right away, You can play with your car, sleep with it, cuddle, take pictures, But lets hold off till Christmas Eve till we share pictures and "I GOT THIS CAR" pictures. 
thanks everyone.


----------



## hojohn

sethndaddy said:


> Guys, I am going to start packing cars up and sending a few out, my work schedule has me working the next 10 days in a row, so I will try to make multiple trips to the post office. Not counting a few cars not here yet, there are 23 boxes to hit the mail.
> 
> Please don't tell anyone what you got right away, You can play with your car, sleep with it, cuddle, take pictures, But lets hold off till Christmas Eve till we share pictures and "I GOT THIS CAR" pictures.
> thanks everyone.


i just want to say thanks ed and everybody envoled this was a blast and you all are a great bunch of guys


----------



## ampracing99

i'm sorry i didn't get a car ready in time, still trying to gather track sections for my afx/tomy track, i will get one done next year for sure, great looking cars guys, they look awesome, shon


----------



## gear buster

Awsome looking bunch. You guys do some awsome work. Wild looking bunch of cars. This is fun every year and it was a real blast this year. :thumbsup:
Whoever gets the evil hauler don't feed it after midnight..
It will turn into a stock green dump truck..:freak: or is that a gremlin.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Just a little reminder from me..*

Who ever gets the mystery machine, The purple tail lights are probably going to be a bit too bright. A coat or 2 of the TM's nail polish will tone them down a bit. Also, PM me if you have any problems with the lights, and I'll either send new LEDs or fix it until it's right.. I had a ton of trouble with them purples!! 

UtherJoe


----------



## sethndaddy

slotcarman12078 said:


> Who ever gets the mystery machine, The purple tail lights are probably going to be a bit too bright. A coat or 2 of the TM's nail polish will tone them down a bit. Also, PM me if you have any problems with the lights, and I'll either send new LEDs or fix it until it's right.. I had a ton of trouble with them purples!!
> 
> UtherJoe


I battery tested it and it was ok


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Is it good on a 24v set up?

Tyco Tom


----------



## slotcarman12078

They should work good on 12-21 volts. The Tjet chassis may not be very fast on 12, but it'll stay on it's wheels better!! 24 volts would be pushing it a bit. I can't set these up to handle every possible voltage yet. I'm working on it, but haven't got the voltage regulators or heard from that supplier in a while.. For now, i'm using simple resistors and they only work within a small voltage window. Higher voltage, causes the life span of the LEDs to drop significantly..minutes instead of years...

Utherjoe


----------



## NTxSlotCars

So my 72v drag strip is out of the question?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Uuuuuuuuh, yup!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

56 volts may be a little much too...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Well, it's the only way I could get my cars to run faster.


----------



## bobhch

*I am proud to be part of this group of great people! Merry Chirstmas to all*

Thanks Ed and everyone else for making my day.  This is what HT is all about to me.....slots made by everyone! Love them all and all your jokes too. :lol:

I am just plain tired and worn out from making cookies (Mmmmm) and Fudge (Mmmmm) and buying presents ($$$$$$$$$$) and, and, and....

ND you crack me up. You all crack me up but, ND is very, very, very crack-up-ish on this thread...ahahahahhaahhaahahah

Need to find time for a night out with the Family at HTERS to re-energize now.

Bob...short straw...zilla


----------



## joegri

wow!!! waited for the pics like a kid at xmas.what a great surprise.what 1 are you hopin for?rember its posed to be a secret shushhh dont tell which 1 you sent.i for 1 cant wait to open mine . wife said i gotta come in cuz im wearin in a patch at the mailbox.santa ed is doin a great job at handlin this job .hats off to you sir !!!.as for the rest of you slot tards enjoy. now its time to get started on coachs heartfund charity auction.xmas is 2 weeks away the antisipation is killin me.


----------



## fastlap

*Jordan F1*

Here are close-ups of the yellow F1 car. Have no idea who built this, but saw these pics posted on a site somewhere.


----------



## roadrner

Some nice ones for sure. I sent in the Datsun Z sitting on a TYCO.
Thanks again Ed, really appreciate your efforts here. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Omega

I sent in the LL tow truck, It was my very first custom. 

Dave :wave:


----------



## JordanZ870

You are amazing, Ed.
Thank you for taking on this exchange these past few years. This year, Over twenty great cars....over twenty parcels.....That's a lot of tape, yeah? heh!

WooT for ED! :thumbsup:


----------



## Crimnick

joez870 said:


> You are amazing, Ed.
> Thank you for taking on this exchange these past few years. This year, Over twenty great cars....over twenty parcels.....That's a lot of tape, yeah? heh!
> 
> WooT for ED! :thumbsup:



HUZZAH!...

Thanks ed or us slot car shut ins...

we wont get slots cars from our own family...but we'll get them from you..:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

What's the next holiday that's worthy of a Slotcar Exchange? :devil: rr


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

easter??, we could pack them all in eggs so no one can see them an just have tyco/tjet on the egg an you just draw one an send an no one will know who got whos till we post our pics in a thread


----------



## Omega

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> easter??, we could pack them all in eggs so no one can see them an just have tyco/tjet on the egg an you just draw one an send an no one will know who got whos till we post our pics in a thread


That is so funny, I like the idea. Hey honey, look what the Easter Bunny left in my baskit.

Dave


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Will a Tyco fit in a regular egg? 
Did anyone ever get any gifts wrapped in the Leggs eggs? Remember those? Someone in our family always saved them for Christmas for small gifts. As a kid I never really thought about it, but now it seems pretty ******* funny.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

then 4th of july we could have everyone do there cars having to do with the 4th, like everyong use red white an blue, anything just as long as it had a 4th of july theme to the car


----------



## coach61

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> then 4th of july we could have everyone do there cars having to do with the 4th, like everyong use red white an blue, anything just as long as it had a 4th of july theme to the car


We could use Super III's and have fireworks after 4-5 laps too!


Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Very cool ideas!!!*

One of these days, I'm making a car for me!!! LOLOL!!!  I like the idea though!!! Easter bunny cars, 4th of July cars, Halloween and Christmas!! Not a bad concept!! I don't know if they sell Leggs anymore, or if they do, in the eggs... But there's usually oversized plastic eggs available around Easter anyway! I'm cool with the idea!!

UtherJoe


----------



## roadrner

I'm sure we could come up with one every three months of the year. However, we must make this worth Ed's time and energy if he would agree to administer the exchanges. I would suggest at least two participants, maybe more, offer up a second car for exchange that Ed can keep. He chooses between the two you submit. One for him, one for the exchange. I'll send two for the next holiday if this gets kick off. 

Ed, hope you don't mind me suggesting you take on this task. If it's too much. Maybe we can solicit candidates to do it once a quarter. Just kicking around the Idea you've made so dear to us participants. Merry Christmas!

Bring on the suggestions.

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

*You are so right RR!!*

I'll go for two for one of them... I don't mind sweetening the pot!! I had so much fun with this one!!! 

UtherJoe


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

Ill do either 2 for 1 or help with hosting one


----------



## Crimnick

So Ed...she should have arrived by now....

You get the pursuit special yet?


----------



## sethndaddy

ok.......so I didn't find the time to stop in chat and say hi to everyone........instead, I busted my butt to get all cars wrapped up and ready to go in tomorrows mail.
yup

EVERYONES CARS, PRIORITY, LEAVING TOMORROW MORNING


----------



## sethndaddy

Please note:
When I finished wrapping everything up and piling them on the cooking rack, I noticed one Tom Stumpf/Dash body laying on the table? I opened the last 4 boxes with an exacto to see if one of them was missing. nope. So maybe I had an extra body, or one of the boxes is bodyless.
Everyone will get a trade car, but someone (just one) MAY be missing an extra body. If its you please let me know.


----------



## Crimnick

:woohoo::thumbsup:


----------



## coach61

what ya send me, huh huh? tell me, and I'll tell ya mom got you...


Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Hey, my box was empty!!! I've been good!!!  RM


----------



## JordanZ870

oh boy oh boy :woohooh boy oh boy!


----------



## sethndaddy

Anyone want to guess which car I kept? (zilla and B.Hall not allowed to guess)


----------



## slotcarman12078

I couldn't even begin to guess... Too much good stuff to choose from.. Every one was a winner.. Add in someone elses personal taste only makes it harder.. No idea!!!

UtherJoe


----------



## JordanZ870

sethndaddy said:


> Anyone want to guess which car I kept? (zilla and B.Hall not allowed to guess)



Scooby Van!


----------



## sethndaddy

joez870 said:


> Scooby Van!


Close, there was about 6 cars I couldn't choose from. Sethie ended up getting the deciding vote. (that should be a give away)


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Well, that almost makes it simple.. sort of!!*

That would make the only logical choice the Doba "Norse God/ Cheese head/Hotrod Comic Yellow Chebby Look out Drag Race Fans Here I Come!!!" to venture a guess... If I know kids..... Or the Hilltop suburban 'cause it's Christmas time and it's red and green... hmmmm...

UtherJoe


----------



## Bill Hall

sethndaddy said:


> Anyone want to guess which car I kept? (zilla and B.Hall not allowed to guess)


You'll be hearing from our attorney!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm guessing Doba's Cartoon Chevy and I'm also guessing Seth only held 25% of the vote, just guessing now mind you.  ...RM


----------



## bobhch

Bill Hall said:


> You'll be hearing from our attorney!



hahahahahaah


----------



## win43

OK.....Where the heck is that "Postal" person........I wanna see my car


----------



## Crimnick

Got my package today!:thumbsup:


----------



## Omega

Got mine today, I like it. :thumbsup: 
Dave


----------



## JordanZ870

My parcel showed up today, too.
I am STILL laughing about it. :thumbsup:
This peice is perfect! 
Ed, you know me so well.... (and I'll figure out how to get even! LOL)

Dear Mr. 2008 Christmas exchange Slot car builder (You should know who you are by what I just shared about Ed and what he has chosen for me)
What a GREAT slot car! I am delighted. :thumbsup: This slot car is typical of your skill and execution....Top Shelf! It is surely a favorite now to be raced and displayed among its other fine brothers built by my HT friends.

Many thanks to you and Ed! :wave:


----------



## roadrner

Surprise, surprise! Mine arrived today. Just wish I could remember who made this one. Have been looking through the threads and haven't found the pic. Even the bod from Tom was a great addition. Ed thanks again and Tom a great thanks to you for jumping in. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## win43

WOOHOO!!!!! The "Postal" person showed up today with a box from "Secret Santa". In it was a really cool _ _ _ _ _, _ _ _ _ _ made by _ _ _ _ . The 55 Chevy body from Tom is cool. AND there were some really cool figurines i'm guessing from Ed. Hope everyone likes their "Santa" car as much as I like mine. Are we keeping it a secret the car we got ???? Here's the letters that will fill in the blanks.  E N E R G, K R U T C , O E J Z. 

Hope this helps you figure out what I got. :wave::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

win43 said:


> WOOHOO!!!!! The "Postal" person showed up today with a box from "Secret Santa". In it was a really cool _ _ _ _ _, _ _ _ _ _ made by _ _ _ _ . The 55 Chevy body from Tom is cool. AND there were some really cool figurines i'm guessing from Ed. Hope everyone likes their "Santa" car as much as I like mine. Are we keeping it a secret the car we got ???? Here's the letters that will fill in the blanks.  E N E R G, K R U T C , O E J Z.
> 
> Hope this helps you figure out what I got. :wave::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Win, 
Is that a new version of hangman? Lucky you! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## sethndaddy

crimrick and billhalls cars arrived after the picture shoot, has to be one of theirs.


----------



## sethndaddy

.....


----------



## Bill Hall

sethndaddy said:


> Great, First complaint already.
> Guys, I know most of you enjoy this, but I think next year I'm passing the torch and someone else can handle it, this was supposed to be fun and I tried, but I am not dealing with "expectations".
> The rules where posted on the first page, but more important, its about fun/happiness/and sharing.


Say what?

Schucks! I wanted to be the first to snivel.

All I got was a really bitchin' "blankety blank" , a flawless pearl white "hoopty doop" and enough groovy "born bines" to choke a horse! 

For all you do....many thanx Ed. I know you agonize every lil bit of the exchange. Looking forward to the final posting when we can spill the beans.


----------



## roadrner

I can't believe it. If that person isn't satisfied, I'll trade him the one I rec'd or one of my customs I've built. Let me know Ed. TPMO. rr


----------



## JordanZ870

Who the heck has the nerve to complain? Ed, you must be joking about that? right?

I must be living under a rock. I was so taken with Ed and his choice for me that I completely forgot to mention the very cool little Ed- monsters (plans for those) and the slick pearl white 55 from Tom! Thank you for the extra goodies! :thumbsup:


----------



## Crimnick

Thanks Ed!

:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ever since I left that Preparation H in the mailbox... I swear my mailman hates me..


----------



## sethndaddy

All will be well guys, forget about it.

To everyone involved. I will replace your car as long as you pay the return shipping if your not happy, but please don't join next year.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Christmas Exchange arrive safely today!!! Thanks Ed, for putting in the extra non-paying work, to make this happen. Thanks to Tom S. for the 55!!! Sorry you've had complaints, I guess it's impossible to please everybody...RM


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

Still waiting on the PO to bring mine , remind me to slip some exlax in the mailmans cookies maybe that will speed him up


----------



## roadrner

That 55 was a nice surprise! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## coach61

Got Mine! Who HOO! thanks for the Extras Tom and Ed.. great job as always....


Dave


----------



## Omega

Am I bad, I forgot to thank Tom for the 55. Thanks Tom. BTW, Ed thanks for the one you sent me. I really like it. What are the figurines from that you sent out? 

Dave


----------



## gear buster

For all you do this buds for you... Thanks Ed.. Got my little box today with an evil looking dude hiding in my box...:woohoo::thumbsup:
And thanks Tom for the pearl 55 chebie...:thumbsup:
If others want to complain I will chuck in extra next year if not enough to cover the limit.
I love the car I got. This thing rocks. Even goes with the wild man...:dude:

PS. Ed you are losing your hair yet due to brain storming over which car goes where... Let Joe know... He the slothead for the job.. LOL JK


----------



## tjd241

*The eagle has landed.*

What a great little car!!!... and what a great little yearly tradition we have going here. Thanks to my secret builder, thanks to Tom for the Chevy, and thanks to you Ed for the extras and the effort you put into this for us all. Merry Christmas.... nd


----------



## 1976Cordoba

tjd241 said:


> What a great little car!!!... and what a great little yearly tradition we have going here. Thanks to my secret builder, thanks to Tom for the Chevy, and thanks to you Ed for the extras and the effort you put into this for us all. Merry Christmas.... nd


x2 . . . couldn't have said it better myself. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

So when do we get to play "Look what I got!" ? :wave:


----------



## WesJY

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> Still waiting on the PO to bring mine , remind me to slip some exlax in the mailmans cookies maybe that will speed him up


Hey your not only one! i havent got mine yet!  and also I cannot believe someone COMPLAINED??!!! Good Lord!! Ed has been doing this for 3 or 4 years I cannot remember and he did good job!! I only joined last year! this is my second one. 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*If my car was invisible I would be happy!!!!!! Would just Phssssssh it yellow...Bam!*



WesJY said:


> Hey your not only one! i havent got mine yet!  and also I cannot believe someone COMPLAINED??!!! Good Lord!! Ed has been doing this for 3 or 4 years I cannot remember and he did good job!! I only joined last year! this is my second one.
> 
> Wes


Not here yet either and I am still happy with what I got!  

Ed you are top notch all the way & can't wait to see what creature lurks inside the box...bohahahahaaah

Tom thanks in advance for the 55 Chevy and yeah there are a few custom 55s headed your way...they just aren't done yet. 

Bob...An-tis-the-pay aaaay aaaaay-tion it's making me way, way, way, waaaaaaaaaaaaait...zilla


----------



## Crimnick

Took me hours to open...

as soon as I had it partially open..I was attacked by a Knoll robber, a asylum sprirt and a stone golem...I ran like a little girl...a little french girl...

It took almost an hour to muster the forces of light from varius packed boxes...

I found my heros' mages, thieves and fighters.... sent them in...it was CARnage...they dispatched the gnoll quite quickly....the spirit proofed alusive as I hadnt found a cleric in such a short search...and my forces failed a few saves VS undead....the golem then forced a route and retreat...

Thank the gods for healing potions...

A quick conjur of mordenkainen's faithful hound kept the monster at bay and would alert if they tried to escape...

This was serious...they had my treasure..and I wasnt about to let three one inch high monsters keep me from it...

I needed some overwelming force..and a high level cleric..

Ah...Just the thing....

Some more searching brought forth lord hartcourt and his knights of the golden way....and even better yet...a paladin...

After healing and regrouping...we mounted another assault on the dreaded box...we were able to call of the hound and draw the monsters out...

The cavalry was able to separate the asylum spirt from the golem...and the paladin made his roll to turn undead and the spirit ceased being a problem...this left the golem....by this time I had many a good knight and steed down and the golem was on the verge of making a break from the melee...

This is when I had a stroke of genious and commanded my mage to transmute the ground under the golem into a water filled pit...

Stone Golems cant swim....

Sorry ed....you'll have to do better next time....

Maybe a dragon or two...I allways had issues with red dragons...

I'll have to tell you about the time we mounted a hired dragon kill...took 147 men....one dragon turned out to be three.....only five men left that cavern...

Nasty buggers...but the treasure was a five way split...silver linings and all...

Had trouble finding men at arms for a while after that job though...


----------



## videojimmy

man, I hope mine comes tomorrow....


----------



## resinmonger

Wow, man, like, I haven't played that D&D module since 1974. Good times!

Well written, Crimnick! :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

bobhch said:


> Not here yet either and I am still happy with what I got!
> 
> Ed you are top notch all the way & can't wait to see what creature lurks inside the box...bohahahahaaah
> 
> Tom thanks in advance for the 55 Chevy and yeah there are a few custom 55s headed your way...they just aren't done yet.
> 
> Bob...An-tis-the-pay aaaay aaaaay-tion it's making me way, way, way, waaaaaaaaaaaaait...zilla


I agree, a new car is a new car an TY tom in advanced too an Ed for putting up with us


----------



## Crimnick

resinmonger said:


> Wow, man, like, I haven't played that D&D module since 1974. Good times!
> 
> Well written, Crimnick! :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


Pffft...never send monsters to a dragon's job...:thumbsup:

Pick a module...odds are I have it...as if I wasnt allready a big enough geek...:dude:

(dont tell anyone...I also play StarFleet Command where we have big online space battles with star trek warships):freak:


----------



## bobhch

*Enter the Red Dragon...Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah*



resinmonger said:


> Wow, man, like, I haven't played that D&D module since 1974. Good times!
> 
> Well written, Crimnick! :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


I agree that was a great read and have no idea what it was about but, it was a fun read all the same. 

Hey everyone Crimnic plays StarFleet Command

Bob...oooops my bad...zilla


----------



## resinmonger

bobhch said:


> I agree that was a great read and have no idea what it was about but, it was a fun read all the same.
> 
> Hey everyone Crimnic plays StarFleet Command
> 
> Bob...oooops my bad...zilla


That means you haven't played enough Dungeons & Dragons. I played it first back in the day when it was pencils, paper, Mega-tudes of dirrerent dice, hand painted white metal figures, friends and a lot of imagination. Now, you can do it all by yourself on a computer - not the same. Think of the Lord of the Rings series heavily barrowed from to make a game. Kobolds and Orcs and Trolls Oh My!

Embrace the inner geek!


----------



## tjd241

*About the Daddy Gump Slot Car Co.....*

The Christmas Exchange is like a box of chocolates.... ya neva know what ya gonna git. :wave: ...thanks again Ed!!! nd


----------



## roadrner

tjd241 said:


> The Christmas Exchange is like a box of chocolates.... ya neva know what ya gonna git. :wave: ...thanks again Ed!!! nd


 

Perfect. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## videojimmy

mine came today... a cool F-1. Thanks Ed and thanks to Tom for the nice 55 chevy!


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

videojimmy said:


> mine came today... a cool F-1. Thanks Ed and thanks to Tom for the nice 55 chevy!


mailman(lady) came an left, an left nothing again


----------



## WesJY

Got mine today. Wow this is a awesome car!! Thanks Ed ! Thanks Tom for 55 chevy body!

Merry Christmas you all!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Got My X-Mas Exchange yesterday !*

Got My X-Mas Exchange yesterday ! 


& Its real cool too ! It appears to be a ' 57 Chevy p/u in black that was apparently resincast off of a diecast or plastic toy & adapted to run on a Aurora T-jet 500 chassis using AW wheels.
But best of all It comes with a diecast trailor on AFX front wheels & tire's. & what's more on it is a beautiful 3R '63 Falcon Fairground special #23 wt/rd/bl mounted on a JL pull chassis.This is really nice & makes me regret that I only started participating last year in the X-Mas Exchange ( Last year I got the "Van Whalin' " car).
I am also amazed at how well it actually works on the track ! The Pickup does a great job pulling the heavy diecast trailor. I never built any thing like this before but now I am inspired ! The Tonka/Hasbro trailors used are a good bet .This is something I can do with my LRD 
H0t Rods , BadAssBenz's's & other cars.
Technologically speaking the tow car must have an original stock Aurora T-Jet 500 chassis by virtue of it having a 9tDPG (9-tooth Drive Pinion Gear). This ratio provides the torque pulling power needed to pull the weight of the metal diecast trailor & JL pull chassis.It is a Low gear.The stock magnets seem adequate as long as they have their original magnetism.
Using a JLTO or AW chassis presents a problem as they use a 14tDPG.
This is a High gear more for high speed & will overtax the motor. Car will not pull as well due to lack of sufficent torque.The modification needed is to adapt a 9tDPG & original AURORA stock crown gear or shim up the AW crown gear. I have more than enough MMT+ gear plates to cannablize for the needed 9tDPG already on a cluster gear shaft. The AW rear wide tire's & Hub give the good traction that is crucial for this to work.Larger diameter tires are not a good idea.
Any way I am curious as to who did this wonderful project ! In any event my complements !
I am also curious as to who got my white resincast "AvantiNator II " on a AW chassis.
Kudo's also to Tom Stumpf for supplying the silver pearl Dash '55 Chevy bodies ! (Mine is already on a converted-to-slot Ultra-5 chassis).
I may also use it or another one to make another Low Rider Rat Rod on a T-Jet chassis like the Hot Pink Hummer I did before !

:dude:Neal


----------



## Crimnick

Shhh...we're not suppossed to spill the beans until later...


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Another day...*

I just mentally beat up the mailman.asking him how priority packages could be sent at the same time from PA and make it in 2 days to Washington, and not make it to NY in 3... Good things come to those who wait!! Me thinks mine is gonna be extra good!!! At least a few things came in today...Something to hold me over.... As Tom Petty says.."the waiting is the hardest part"... I know what ya mean Tom..

UtherJoe


----------



## sethndaddy

slotcarman12078 said:


> I just mentally beat up the mailman.asking him how priority packages could be sent at the same time from PA and make it in 2 days to Washington, and not make it to NY in 3... Good things come to those who wait!! Me thinks mine is gonna be extra good!!! At least a few things came in today...Something to hold me over.... As Tom Petty says.."the waiting is the hardest part"... I know what ya mean Tom..
> 
> UtherJoe


Joe, probably because New York is crazy. soo much going on at the same time. I'll bet tomorrow for sure, I never had a package take more then 3 days to ship to NY.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Don't sweat it Ed... :thumbsup: I'm not stressing.. and I know it's not anything you could possibly control... I feel like an 8 year old on Christmas eve.. I know it's coming.. but it'll never get here fast enough!!:lol: I'm sure I'll be much too busy tomorrow playing with my new toy. So just in case.. thank you for all you did to put this together, I'm sure most of us have no clue just how much work it is coordinating all the incomings and out goings... Thank you in advance for my new toy, and thanks to Tom S. for the ???? I have no doubt it'll be something cool, and it will be proudly treasured forever.. :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

UtherJoe


----------



## sethndaddy

Omega said:


> Am I bad, I forgot to thank Tom for the 55. Thanks Tom. BTW, Ed thanks for the one you sent me. I really like it. What are the figurines from that you sent out?
> 
> Dave


The figures are random monsters that me and zilla butcher up to make monster custom cars. The first few packages I sent out may not have any monsters, but after I packed up Zillas I decided to throw some monsters around.
The figures are either horrorclix, heroclix, mage Knights or Dream blade.


----------



## Bill Hall

*Oh it's definately some twilight zone stuff for sure*



slotcarman12078 said:


> I just mentally beat up the mailman.asking him how priority packages could be sent at the same time from PA and make it in 2 days to Washington, and not make it to NY in 3... Good things come to those who wait!! Me thinks mine is gonna be extra good!!! At least a few things came in today...Something to hold me over.... As Tom Petty says.."the waiting is the hardest part"... I know what ya mean Tom..
> 
> UtherJoe


The really crazy part here is that I ship stuff all over and the only time I ever have trouble is getting stuff up to Nuther in Ct....! We dont even start sweating til 10 days have passed. 

So using Ujoe's logic in reverse why does it take eight durn days to get from Penns-will-vein-ya to Connect-my-nut ? Didnt the last Mohican jog that in three days?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Obviously there is a someone asleep at the switch up here.. Win sent me a package on a Saturday and it was here on Monday.. 1st class to boot. Honestly, I think out of PA; NY mail goes to Springfield, MA; and then to Albany, NY; before it gets sent to my town. I have been to both of those mail centers, and they were almost as swift as CT DMV workers.... ZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZ....Huh??? I know Nuther knows what I'm talking about....


----------



## joegri

Got mine yesterday!* It's sleek, it's fast.* Will get another one to race against it.* My stuff is no wheres near as fast as this little car. Good job whoever created this. Thanks Tom S for the trick 55 snap-on body. Love the paint. The Thorn Maiden has taken up residence on turn 2 as track Marshall. It's been an privalige to participate in this years Secret Santa swap and the anticipation was killing me. Again, thanks Ed and all and Happy Holidays!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

slotcarman12078 said:


> Obviously there is a someone asleep at the switch up here.. Win sent me a package on a Saturday and it was here on Monday.. 1st class to boot. Honestly, I think out of PA; NY mail goes to Springfield, MA; and then to Albany, NY; before it gets sent to my town. I have been to both of those mail centers, and they were almost as swift as CT DMV workers.... ZZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZZZZZ ZZZZZZZ....Huh??? I know Nuther knows what I'm talking about....


I sent a package to the humane society in the next town, probably five or six miles from here, and it had to go from Milwaukee to Chicago for processing. :freak:

And why do stamps cost so much nowadays? . . . 

(the only reason I mailed it was because I didn't want to find the time to drop it off in person -- was easier to get to the PO and let them deal with getting it there. Maybe next time )


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*I have the answer!*



slotcarman12078 said:


> I just mentally beat up the mailman.asking him how priority packages could be sent at the same time from PA and make it in 2 days to Washington, and not make it to NY in 3... Good things come to those who wait!!
> UtherJoe


I think this deserves a scientific explanation. I have a friend here in Dallas that mails stuff to his family in Alabama. It takes 2 days to get stuff to Dallas, but four to get stuff to Alabama. A friend in Washington, who can get a package from Connecticut in about half the time he can ship it back(by the way, he does some killer restoration work). You can fly from NY to LA in about 7 hrs, but it takes 12 to get back to NY. You can ship plastic and copper materials to China by boat in about 14 days, but it takes three months for them to ship slot cars back over here. It takes you about 3 seconds to read this line from west to east, but only .4 seconds to to shift your focus from east to west to start back at the next line. It's basic physics. A famous scientist once said,"The world is a funnel". The rotation of the earth causes a time warp that causes travel to slow in the same direction of rotation. It's these higher "_Laws_" of physics that make me *laugh* out loud when I see a 55mph sign. It's like I recently told an officer, "55mph compared to _what_? DEFINE STATIONARY OBJECT!"

Yeah, he wasn't really in a talking mood, but, you get my theory?

Rich :roll:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

It's the red button Rich, also has an X inside, upper right corner...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

And all this time I thought there were voids in the actual fabric of space and time and my packages were taking a detour by way of Jupiter to avoid the black holes!!  .. Thanks for clearing this up Rich...

UtherJoe

P.S. So you're saying if the right end of my computer screen is facing east I can read faster???? Coool!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: I'm moving my desk!! :lol:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

We're traveling 66,600 mph thru space . . . I am now further perplexed why it takes mail any time at all to get anywhere on the globe. :freak: 
Speeding


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hey Randy, are you using FireFox? (no red button here)
Actually, I have a USPS story. Years ago, one of my friends used to fix forklifts down at the Dallas main post office. They had electric forklifts there. He said you wouldn't believe all the letters that would slip down behind the covers. When he pulled the covers for repairs he always found a bunch of mail. Makes you wonder if this kind of thing still happens all over the country.

Rich


----------



## roadrner

1976Cordoba said:


> We're traveling 66,600 mph thru space . . . I am now further perplexed why it takes mail any time at all to get anywhere on the globe. :freak:
> Speeding


 
Still too much human intervention.  rr


----------



## bobhch

*This is a day that will go down in slot car History...in my book that is....oh yeah!*



sethndaddy said:


> The figures are random monsters that me and zilla butcher up to make monster custom cars. The first few packages I sent out may not have any monsters, but after I packed up Zillas I decided to throw some monsters around.
> The figures are either horrorclix, heroclix, mage Knights or Dream blade.


Ed and the car builder....THANK YOU!

oOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO bOY, OH BOY.....yIPPIE...*does back flip, cart wheel and a dismount* Man what a slot car package dream!!!!!!!

Let Bree and Fletcher have first choice on the monsters. I am so cutting heads off...*snip, snip*

Bob...Can't say enough thanks for the stuffings Ed...zilla :woohoo:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Mail came early today...*

And..nothing... Bummer!!! Maybe they'll do a package run later?? Fingers, toes, eyes and legs crossed!!! :freak: The anticipation is driving me nuts!! :roll: I musta been a bad boy this year... And all this time I thought I was good.. Santa's makin' me wait...

UtherJoe


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

WOOHOOO got mine Sweet car!!!!!!!! TY Ed an the builder!!! an Tom for the [email protected] 55!!!!!!! I just about stuck my finger on the pointy peice digging it out of the box :O

Ed Ill get those resin bodies out in the next couple days, TY for the parts

Kevin


----------



## hojohn

*i got mine haha*

i got mine yesterday. thanks a bunch ed and to all that played along with him cant wait to run this baby. and thanks tom for 55 its sweet have to get it on chassis later now guys going to play cars


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Got mine today! Went and had some hot wings tonight!


----------



## slotcarman12078

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Stump city population just DOUBLED!!!! Holy jeez Ed!!! Bless you!!!! And your choice was *PERFECT*!!! :thumbsup:

And a huge thank you to my car's customizer!!! I love it!! It looks even better in person, and I will treasure it forever!!! I had to do a few laps, giggling like an 8 year old before making a safe parking space on my desk for safe keeping. And one hint.. It clears my overpasses and can't go as fast as originally designed, but it works great!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Merry Christmas Ed!!! I'll make it up to you somewhere along the line!!

UtherJoe


----------



## sethndaddy

So, did anyone NOT get a white 55 chevy in their package? I had one left on the table when everything was said and sent..........I just sat there thinking, hmmm


----------



## slotcarman12078

Maybe it's yours??? Thanks again, Ed!!! nd Thank you Tom!!! Back to playing with my toys!!!


----------



## videojimmy

when are we going to know who got what? 
I'd really like to know who got the car I made.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

videojimmy said:


> when are we going to know who got what?
> I'd really like to know who got the car I made.


me too, but we have to wait till xmass


----------



## sethndaddy

We can share what we got, at first I was going to stagger shipping, but figured it would be cooler to get all them out at once, 
I got the monster hauler from Gearbuster (ok, I didn't "get" it, I took it, lol).
It was a toss up, there was about 7 cars I could not choose from, Sethie did have the deciding vote.

What did you get??


----------



## bobhch

*It is time guys.....NOW!*

Alright Ed thanks for the Clearance to share...:woohoo:

Got Rich's Junior Johnson #3 Chevy Impala Stocker with a whopping 427 H.P.










Rich love the car man....Zoooooooooooooooooom!

Bob...Holly Farms Poultry Batman...zilla


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

I got the Tyco red with black hood datsun 280 ZX, SWEET CAR!!!! Not sure who made it


----------



## slotcarman12078

*I got it!! I got it!!!*

My exchange was a bit tardy, thanks to The wonderful postal service, but was very well worth the wait!!! For as many reasons as you can possibly think of, he has been officially nicknamed "cheese doodles"!!! Awesome build Doba, and yes, it does navigate my track, clears all overpasses ( I was worried) and top heaviness isn't an issue. He does stray from his slot at higher speed, but usually stays upright. I'm thinking a longer pin is the easy fix. 

Thank you so much Ed for this awesome exchange!! I had a blast!!! Thank you again Tom S for the sweet '55 and I already have plans for it!!! Here's one last look at "Cheese Doodles"!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::woohoo:











UtherJoe


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

repost of pics so we dont have to dig


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys will take turns cruising a 59 droptop, thumpin to some tunes, "Living the Low Life", oh yea!!!...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

"Thanks Bob! :thumbsup:
I got the HOT Hooter mobile. I was udderly amazed at the paint job. (did I hear that somewhere before?):lol::lol: This will get rode hard in with '69 stock car class. At this time I would like to thank Ed for putting this all together, this was a blast; Tom for the pearl 55 bow tie special, not just for me, but for everyone; Bobzilla's workshop of horrors(it's a bloody good shop); Sparky at UnderDog race shop, Big AL, my driver; Hooters, Holly Farms, Goodyear, Tyco, STP, and most of all....my dad, for leaving that book titled 'The Way Things Work' on top of his toilet when I was a kid. This book inspired me at 9 years old to take my magnatractions apart and put them back together to see how they worked. I hope when I have kids, they find the same fascination and joy in slot cars that I have.
Thank you."
:wave:
_-New York City 
NASCAR awards ceremony._


----------



## JordanZ870

Santa Ed sent me this awesome Samba built by Bill Hall! (Bills pic too, hey!)
This little hippy hauler is just too cool! Thank you so much, guys!

I also got a very cool 55 body in pearl. Tom, Thank you for your generosity and thoughtfulness.

Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## hojohn

*what i got*

i got white avanti its cool hope everyone is as happy as me thanks again ed you did a great job and thanks again tom for 55 its great:wave::wave:


----------



## Crimnick

I got the Jordan F1...here is is with last years gift:










My new sweet pearl:










Thanks ED!

Merry Christmass!


----------



## roadrner

I ended up with VideoJimmy's KA Shorty's Special Cobra. Looks too nice to run but I have. Sweet and smooth. now off to the case.  

Thanks Ed and VJ! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Omega

I got the yellow Willys pickup with the HD decals on the doors and the surf board on the back. Whoever did this, THANKS I really like it. :woohoo:

Dave :wave:


----------



## win43

I got the green pick-up by joez. WOOHOO


----------



## gear buster

Scooby Dooby Doooooooo.....:thumbsup:
This is a sweet addition.. Love the green headlights...
Goes right at home with the creature from Santa Ed... 
Thank to the builder of mystery machine, Ed santa for all the work and to tom for the 55 chebie..:thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

i got the dark gray #8 cam am tjet car! i dont know who made it.. thanks!! and thanks tom for 55 chevy body!

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

I got a cool rat rod on a nice loose solid rivet chassis...just the way I like them.




























Thank you Santa

Thank you Tom

Thanks to everyone who played along

Merry Xmas!


----------



## resinmonger

Jeepers, Bill, that is a cool rod. Thanks for posting the pics. I am especially digging those front fenders. Santa musta thought you've been a good slot head this year!


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

here is what I got TY again Ed, Tom an the customizer


----------



## tjd241

WesJY said:


> i got the dark gray #8 cam am tjet car! i dont know who made it.. Wes


That'd be me Wes... Hope it runs out good for ya .... I believe I am the new owner of your cool Cop Rod ... Powerful, authoritative... just what we need to keep the riff raff in line at Land Ho Raceway :thumbsup:. Thanks!! nd


----------



## WesJY

tjd241 said:


> That'd be me Wes... Hope it runs out good for ya .... I believe I am the new owner of your cool Cop Rod ... Powerful, authoritative... just what we need to keep the riff raff in line at Land Ho Raceway :thumbsup:. Thanks!! nd


ahhh!! its runs great and smooth!!! thanks man!! 

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I got Randy's slick Suburban










One of Randy's boys stopped by to tune the carbs before I hot lapped it. :thumbsup:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

who are we missing posting what they got??


----------



## coach61

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> who are we missing posting what they got??


Me had to find out who did the Salaen...lol It was YOU lol.. that was too funny Cars awdsome Thanks GWT! And thanks Tom.. But I did see a couple of lets say Southern Gentleman eyeballing the 55 in a very suspecious manner and Ed The Lep ROCKS! he is :woohoo:definatly going to get his own ride...."don't give me no buts or I'll be spillin your guts!" now give me back me gold!


Dave:wave::woohoo::thumbsup:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

coach61 said:


> Me had to find out who did the Salaen...lol It was YOU lol.. that was too funny Cars awdsome Thanks GWT! And thanks Tom.. But I did see a couple of lets say Southern Gentleman eyeballing the 55 in a very suspecious manner and Ed The Lep ROCKS! he is :woohoo:definatly going to get his own ride...."don't give me no buts or I'll be spillin your guts!" now give me back me gold!
> 
> 
> Dave:wave::woohoo::thumbsup:


Yes I did the saleen
Hope it runs good for you, Its a stock arm that was pretty naturally ballanced( 2 razor blade trick) an I trued the com on my com lathe

Kevin


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Doba, I see your using the same camera I use...RM


----------



## roadrner

I rec'd the one from VideoJimmy with the split chassis inline. Can you see the difference?  rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

How much did I drink last night??? I'm seeing double!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Shorty's is running 24 lbs. rear tire pressure, and Special is running 26lbs.??? Looks great either way...RM


----------



## roadrner

GoodwrenchinTim,
I did the TYCO Datsun.  rr


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

roadrner said:


> GoodwrenchinTim,
> I did the TYCO Datsun.  rr


Ahhh ok SWEET CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fastlap

*which car?*

I did the yellow Jordan F1 mounted to a Tyco Pan and photo-etch BBS wheel inserts. Merry Christmas!

Along with the pearl '55 and sworded gremlins, I received the *Black Tow Truck*..... very, very cool! Thanks Secret Santa!


----------



## mking

*thanks santa!*

the 55 is a sweet bonus, and the Schlitz Plymouth is cool (win43/jerry? thanks!)

the boys decided do so some street rodding and went up into the local hills. 

they ran into some bad weather and had to turn back. lucky for them, cause there was trouble over the next hill. 

so they went back and hit the track!


----------



## mking

*apologies to steve miller*

Hoo-hoo

This here is a story about Billy Joe and Bobby Schlitz
Two young hot rodders with nothing better to do
Than sit around the garage, customize cars, and go street racin’
And here's what happened when they decided to cut loose

They headed up to Snoqualmie Pass
That's where they ran into a great big hassle
Billy Joe crashed his 55 in the snow while racing Bobby Schlitz for pinks
and Bobby Schlitz took the pinks and run
Hoo-hoo-hoo

Go on, take the pinks and run
Go on, take the pinks and run (hoo-hoo-hoo)
Go on, take the pinks and run
Go on, take the pinks and run (hoo-hoo-hoo)

Billy Mack is a Gargoyle livin’ near the Pass
His gang includes Snow Leopard and Space Ranger
He ain't gonna let those two out of his clutches
He and his gang makes their living robbin’ travelers

Bobby Schlitz, woah-oh-ho, he slipped away
Billy Joe got away and caught up with him the very next day
He got his pink, hey, you know there still buddies
They headed to the track and they're still racing' today, singin'

Go on, take the pinks and run
Go on, take the pinks and run (hoo-hoo-hoo)
Go on, take the pinks and run (ooh lord)
Go on, take the pinks and run (hoo-hoo-hoo)

Yeah, yeah
Go on, take the pinks and run (yeah, yeah)(hoo-hoo-hoo)
Go on, take the pinks and run (ooh lord)
Go on, take the pinks and run (yeah, yeah)(hoo-hoo-hoo)
Go on, take the pinks and run (ooh lord) 

:woohoo:


----------



## slotcarman12078

LOLOL!! Nice one!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Good thing Steve Miller isn't a HTBB poster. Cars look nice though.  rr


----------



## win43

mking said:


> Hoo-hoo
> 
> This here is a story about Billy Joe and Bobby Schlitz
> Two young hot rodders with nothing better to do
> Than sit around the garage, customize cars, and go street racin’
> And here's what happened when they decided to cut loose
> 
> They headed up to Snoqualmie Pass
> That's where they ran into a great big hassle
> Billy Joe crashed his 55 in the snow while racing Bobby Schlitz for pinks
> and Bobby Schlitz took the pinks and run
> Hoo-hoo-hoo
> 
> Go on, take the pinks and run
> Go on, take the pinks and run (hoo-hoo-hoo)
> Go on, take the pinks and run
> Go on, take the pinks and run (hoo-hoo-hoo)
> 
> Billy Mack is a Gargoyle livin’ near the Pass
> His gang includes Snow Leopard and Space Ranger
> He ain't gonna let those two out of his clutches
> He and his gang makes their living robbin’ travelers
> 
> Bobby Schlitz, woah-oh-ho, he slipped away
> Billy Joe got away and caught up with him the very next day
> He got his pink, hey, you know there still buddies
> They headed to the track and they're still racing' today, singin'
> 
> Go on, take the pinks and run
> Go on, take the pinks and run (hoo-hoo-hoo)
> Go on, take the pinks and run (ooh lord)
> Go on, take the pinks and run (hoo-hoo-hoo)
> 
> Yeah, yeah
> Go on, take the pinks and run (yeah, yeah)(hoo-hoo-hoo)
> Go on, take the pinks and run (ooh lord)
> Go on, take the pinks and run (yeah, yeah)(hoo-hoo-hoo)
> Go on, take the pinks and run (ooh lord)
> 
> :woohoo:


TOO FUNNY.


----------



## joegri

check it out!! this baby needs 2 wings. Didnt know slots could go this fast. Thornmaiden marshall needs to get a new job cuz this slot doesnt come off the track (too easily). thanx secret builder she sure is nice!! Hey Ed, thanx for organizing the secret swap. Sure was fun. aso likin the 55, nice paint. Merry christmas boyz.


----------



## Crimnick

joegri said:


> check it out!! this baby needs 2 wings. Didnt know slots could go this fast. Thornmaiden marshall needs to get a new job cuz this slot doesnt come off the track (too easily). thanx secret builder she sure is nice!! Hey Ed, thanx for organizing the secret swap. Sure was fun. aso likin the 55, nice paint. Merry christmas boyz.










[/IMG]










That baby is a Main Force Police "Pursuit special"....her real name is "Black On Black"...But it's most popular name is the "mad max interceptor"....

Last of the supercharged V8 interceptors..... 

http://www.madmaxmovies.com/cars/mad-max-interceptor/index.html

She is sitting on a shiney new Super G+ chassis that has been lightly broken in and tuned...

She's not as pretty as the other cars sent...but she is unique..and will but the fear of max in T-jets...

Gonna get you bronze!

Merry Christmass!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Another look. Great fun guys! :thumbsup:


----------

